# Will PCD be available the week after Christmas?



## greensha (Sep 7, 2004)

I ordered an M3 last week which should be here around the middle of December according to the dealership. I would like to do PCD, but due to my schedule I can only do it the week between Christmas and New Years. Will the Center be open during that holiday period?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately there will be no deliveries from December 24 - January 3. Deliveries will start back January 4th, 2010. The BMW factory will be closed during this time too.

There will be Performance Driving Schools taking place at the Performance Center on some of these days.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Unfortunately there will be no deliveries from December 24 - January 3. Deliveries will start back January 4th, 2010. The BMW factory will be closed during this time too.
> 
> There will be Performance Driving Schools taking place at the Performance Center on some of these days.


my car is almost finished with production and the dealer said it will be in the states by the end of this month. Am I gonna be able to go to the center sometime within the first 2 weeks of december?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

They process the reservations on a first come first serve basis. So it will depend on when we received it. If it hasn't been submitted, it will be dependent on if we have any cancelations.

Unless your getting a South African built 3 series, your dealer should have already been offered a date if we received a reservation.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> They process the reservations on a first come first serve basis. So it will depend on when we received it. If it hasn't been submitted, it will be dependent on if we have any cancelations.
> 
> Unless your getting a South African built 3 series, your dealer should have already been offered a date if we received a reservation.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.


yeah i know they scheduled it when i ordered the car. The dealer said it will be around the beginning of december most likely, I was just asking to see how that worked. thanks


----------

